# Hurricane USA



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well it looks like Team USA is finally playing like it should. I guess all that has changed between the Dream Team and these teams is the fact that the best haven't been playing in these tournaments and now they are. 

USA 123 59 Virgin Islands

USA 112 69 Venezuela

I know that the opposing teams aren't that good, but there aren't any glaring weaknesses in Team USA (except LeBron James' and Dwight Howard's FT shooting) unlike other years


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

The best players are on the team? Really? Was that KG I saw passing to Duncan? And why hasn't Shaq seen the floor? Where's Wade? The difference is that this team (by and large) is moving the ball and looking for the open shot regardless of who has it. And everyone is playing D. And you can thank JKidd almost entirely for the 1st, and largely for the 2nd. He's the difference on this team.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Dwight Howard needs to learn how to shoot free throws, because he will be HACKED every time he gets the ball in the Olympics. I worry less about LeBron because he's so fast on the break that I doubt teams can even touch him most of the time. The starting lineup as a whole is dominant, ultra-fast with 3 ball-hawks and 4 amazing finishers.

The second and third units have looked pretty bad, to be honest. Other than Redd's shooting, nobody else has really stood out. Amare is a lot smaller than I'd like my 5 to be and Tyson Chandler still has stone hands.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> The best players are on the team? Really? Was that KG I saw passing to Duncan? And why hasn't Shaq seen the floor? Where's Wade? The difference is that this team (by and large) is moving the ball and looking for the open shot regardless of who has it. And everyone is playing D. And you can thank JKidd almost entirely for the 1st, and largely for the 2nd. He's the difference on this team.


You just mentioned Shaq as the "best"? Ha.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> The best players are on the team? Really? Was that KG I saw passing to Duncan? And why hasn't Shaq seen the floor? Where's Wade? The difference is that this team (by and large) is moving the ball and looking for the open shot regardless of who has it. And everyone is playing D. And you can thank JKidd almost entirely for the 1st, and largely for the 2nd. He's the difference on this team.


there's no need to mention shaq as the best.

and you can give credit to kidd if you want, but really it won't matter what kidd is doing if kobe and lebron don't play along.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

after watching those 2 games in depth, the team is decent enough to win the FIBA americas gold. but there are some weaknesses that will question their bid to win gold at the olympic games in beijing next year. the starting lineup is way dominant than i ever expected. theyre a great group of players. the 2nd team and the 3rd team however do not mesh as well as the first time. thats our major weakness. 

coach k seems set on the fact that hes gonna run his rotation 12 man strong leaving no one buried on the pine, while it will boost our chemistry 12 man team strong but it will also expose us to stretches of the game when the 2nd team cant mesh with eachother and score and defend as well as the starters can. i have no problems with the players. i think theyre a great group you can count on to win the gold but there are certain weaknesses that you need to address. these weaknesses can be solved by giving them more playing time with each other with the same rotation every game. and i think coach k realizes that and thus why hes been doing it.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> You just mentioned Shaq as the "best"? Ha.


So, I see, you don't notice the impact that Shaq has on the game. Perhaps you are another stats jockey. That's nice for you.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> and you can give credit to kidd if you want, but really it won't matter what kidd is doing if kobe and lebron don't play along.


Yes, if Kobe and Lebron were to openly sabotage the team effort it wouldn't matter. And the relevance of this is...?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Yes, if Kobe and Lebron were to openly sabotage the team effort it wouldn't matter. And the relevance of this is...?


you said "And you can thank JKidd almost entirely for the 1st, and largely for the 2nd. He's the difference on this team."

you want to give kidd all the credit. while kidd may be doing a lot for the mentality, i think there are two more important players on the team in lebron and kobe. those two guys are the ones who determine how the team will play.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How about the fact that Kidd (one of the premier PGs to ever play in the NBA) is playing along with Kobe (one of the best SGs to ever play in the NBA) as well as Stoudemire (one of the best centers in the league right now and definately the best American center) are on this team this year. Add two great shooters to the rotation and you have a solid team. As for Duncan, who is not American, and KG not wanting to be on the team. Shaq also declined both the offer and in skills. Also, imagine the Team USA at full strength with Marion, Arenas, and Wade also on the team in Beijing. So the problems with the second team don't appear too glaring.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> As for Duncan, who is not American


duncan is american.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> So, I see, you don't notice the impact that Shaq has on the game. Perhaps you are another stats jockey. That's nice for you.


Yep, that's me. I'm wrong.

Shaq would totally not be a defensive liability against international centers that can score from anywhere on the floor. He's also a great free throw shooter and would never, ever get fouled in international play. He would also work well with the speed and fast-breaking game with Kidd, LeBron, Kobe, Amare, Howard, Melo... etc etc etc.

You're right. Shaq is suited for every style of basketball, and will fit on a team of superstars playing in international ball.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> duncan is american.


He's from the Virgin Islands and could've played for them, but because he played for America, he's unable to switch. He sat out when they played VI.

As far as these first two blowouts, they're against pushovers. When they beat Argentina, Spain, and Greece by 40, then they'll be playing up to their actual potential.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Yep, that's me. I'm wrong.
> 
> Shaq would totally not be a defensive liability against international centers that can score from anywhere on the floor. He's also a great free throw shooter and would never, ever get fouled in international play. He would also work well with the speed and fast-breaking game with Kidd, LeBron, Kobe, Amare, Howard, Melo... etc etc etc.
> 
> You're right. Shaq is suited for every style of basketball, and will fit on a team of superstars playing in international ball.


Yeah...umm, most of the international centers are just bruisers. The jumpshooting, score from anywhere center is a myth.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> He's from the Virgin Islands and could've played for them, but because he played for America, he's unable to switch. He sat out when they played VI.


he's from the us virgin islands. he was born a us citizen.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Kidd's back on the team again, of course they're good again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, can't see them losing with Kobe playing.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

Ive only seen boxscores for the US, so i cant comment to wether they are playing better or not. I will say though, that the last FIBA america the US won handily as well, with a much better roster than the one that eventually made it to the olympics, while other countries (just as now) took their B teams to qualify and their A team for the big dance. no one remembers who the FIBA america ·1 is, even the olympic bronze is above it. 

i even think teams strategize against the US like this, knowing they are a juggernaut- in meaningless games, let the giant slumber, then when the stakes are high, unsheath the dagger...

(in soccer, a lot of times a weaker team will bunker down for the first 9/10 of the game, then at the last minute when the opponent is desperate to ut them down, go for the counter attack when theres only a few minutes left, leaving the superior team only minutes to answer back.)

anyways just my 2 cents


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Watching these guys play with Kidd is a thing of beauty. Who cares who is responsible? Put your homer goggles away for a little while. This is Team USA, and we can actually shoot from the perimeter this year. The crisp passing, cuts, greatly improved defense, etc. Everything is headed back in the right direction. It's almost time to face some real tests.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dwight howard is a monster.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lebron james is a monster.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Those were straight up NASTY dunks by LeBron James and Dwight Howard respectively.

USA up by 7 after the 1st Q.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Offensively the team we sent to Japan probably played better than this team has played so far.They were playing much higher level of competition and blew them out easily.The difference so far is that this team seems to be adapting to the more physical style that is allowed in FIBA.The reason we lost to Greece is that they knew they could play thugball and we didn't.Once our games learn to set illegal screens,hold and handcheck the way the other teams do us they'll lose their advantage completely.Really the Greeks beat us at freestyle wrestling as much as they beat us at basketball.At least the way that game was played is completely outside the rules of basketball as it's played anywhere.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Defensively, it's not even close. The switches on the perimeter and cleaner, the shotblocking appears to be better, the on-the-ball defense is 10x better. The addition of Kobe, Kidd and Chauncey may have something to do with it too


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I still dont like the team. Their fate hinges on Redd and Miller. I love Kidd's addition, for every miss by the other team its almost a basket on the other hand. The big problem is teams that play good transition D will find a way to stop that. That's where the shooters or lack of will hurt team USA. Oh by the way, they need a good shooting big man badly

Edit and regarding the thread starter saying they are playing like they should, ummm if they didnt route the teams they have faced so far, it should be viewed as a colossal disappointment


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I still dont like the team. Their fate hinges on Redd and Miller. That's where the shooters or lack of will hurt team USA.


That's an inaccurate statement. Kobe, Carmelo, even Lebron can all hit internaitonal 3 pointers



HB said:


> Oh by the way, they need a good shooting big man badly


Like? Garnett doesn't want to play. Who else is 6'10"+, has the mobility to defend international big men, can rebound, who can hit from 10'+, _and is American_? Good luck finding such player. And also good luck justifying booting one of the current players for that guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> That's an inaccurate statement. Kobe, Carmelo, even Lebron can all hit internaitonal 3 pointers
> 
> 
> 
> Like? Garnett doesn't want to play. Who else is 6'10"+, has the mobility to defend international big men, can rebound, who can hit from 10'+, _and is American_? Good luck finding such player. And also good luck justifying booting one of the current players for that guy.


Chandler isn't replaceable? What skill does he bring to the table that Amare and Dwight don't

Melo and Kobe yes. Bron is way too streaky.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like Chandler a lot...but why do his hands keep getting worse and worse every year? It just doesn't make sense.

I remember back when he was with the Bulls, when he showed flashes of being able to dominate a game offensively. Very Garnett like. But then he had that nasty back injury, and was just a defensive only player from there on out. But his hands just keep getting worse, its not even funny any more.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

HB said:


> I still dont like the team. *Their fate hinges on Redd and Miller.* I love Kidd's addition, for every miss by the other team its almost a basket on the other hand. The big problem is teams that play good transition D will find a way to stop that. That's where the shooters or lack of will hurt team USA. Oh by the way, they need a good shooting big man badly
> 
> Edit and regarding the thread starter saying they are playing like they should, ummm if they didnt route the teams they have faced so far, it should be viewed as a colossal disappointment


Like most bucks fans know relying on micheal redd isnt a bad thing, the bucks wilted without him last year. He is proving why he is the best shooter in the country, and i loved his quote about the international 3 point line being like a free throw to him. The differance between redd and other good 3 point shooters in the nba is redd consistantly hits his 3's with a defender right in his face, which is key to beating an international zone defense. He may not be the most overall talented player on this team (suspect defense and passing skills) but his lightning quick accurate shooting is one of the two things this team needed, jason kidd fills the other one being a pure unselfish ball distributing basketball genius to be the point. This team is overflowing with talent and athleticism but Redd and Kidd are the two most important players on this roster because they provide something that no other players can.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Chandler isn't replaceable? What skill does he bring to the table that Amare and Dwight don't


Nice try, but when I say "current players," I'm talking about someone that plays more than 9mpg. Your big man that can rebound/shoot going to replace Howard or Amare? I doubt it.



HB said:


> Melo and Kobe yes.


That's 4, sometimes 5 players. How many players do you need!?!?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> *Nice try, but when I say "current players," I'm talking about someone that plays more than 9mpg. Your big man that can rebound/shoot going to replace Howard or Amare? I doubt it.
> *
> 
> 
> That's 4, sometimes 5 players. How many players do you need!?!?


His name is Mikki Moore, or better yet should have kept Durant


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry could theoretically work good in Team USA. He just murders Howard, Stoudemire, and Chandler in terms of strengths. These guys can't dunk when the centers are hitting them, and tying them up. Eddy Curry, I think, would be finishing these dunk opportunities MUCH BETTER than the guys on the team currently. The big problem though, is getting him to rebound. The thing though, is that Team USA isn't depending on their big men to pass, so that takes away Curry's main weakness. With him just having to worry about rebounding as his main thing (he really isn't terrible at defense overall, he is a great man defender, just a poor rebounder). He is a lot like the international centers (poor rebounders, but strong). But Eddy has a lot more offensive talent than anyone on the other teams, and the current team for working in the paint against these strong guys. 

Not sure if Eddy would play in the summer or not. I remember around 2004, when they lost, he had comments about how he'd like to get Team USA back on the right track. But of course, they don't extend an invite, and go for the guys with good reps around the league in Dwight Howard, Amare, and Oden (Curry would be a more valuable rebounder to Team USA this year than Oden would be even.). Curry has his rep around the league of being lazy or whatever, but at the end of the day, Shaq is the only guy that plays basketball, that has skill, that can match Curry in strength (probably not anymore). Curry would be so valuable to this team. Howard can rebound, Amare can rebound decently, so I don't see how Eddy being there to throw down in the paint would hurt any. Those guys aren't stopping him like they do Howard and Amare.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

'sheed is the only player that needs to be on this roster. Of course, in Beijing, Marion and Joe Johnson will be replacing both Prince and Miller.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> His name is Mikki Moore, or better yet should have kept Durant


:laugh:

ok, Nets fan

and Durant can't play the 5


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> :laugh:
> 
> ok, Nets fan
> 
> and Durant can't play the 5


Moore doesnt play for the Nets anymore. I gave you a big man that can consistently make the 15 to 18 foot jumper when given. Also happens to be a pretty good athlete. 

I completely forgot about Rasheed, but he would also work well in that situation.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Moore doesnt play for the Nets anymore. I gave you a big man that can consistently make the 15 to 18 foot jumper when given. Also happens to be a pretty good athlete.


I know that, but where did he become a player that you would even consider - with the Nets. I also have a feeling you'd be in the minority when it came to suggesting him.



HB said:


> I completely forgot about Rasheed, but he would also work well in that situation.


You want Rasheed representing the USA? :laugh:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

haha rasheed would get into all sorts of trouble in Vegas if he stayed for more than a week. lets just forget about Rasheed.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DuMa said:


> haha rasheed would get into all sorts of trouble in Vegas if he stayed for more than a week. lets just forget about Rasheed.


 but think about how many great asian players that will enter the league in 21 years if Sheed is on the USA team in Beijing.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mikki Moore? LMAO.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I've got the need for 'sheed. When he puts his mind/effort into it, he cannot be stopped.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

kzero said:


> I've got the need for 'sheed. When he puts his mind/effort into it, he cannot be stopped.


 That's what I've been saying! He's probably one of the Top 5 to ever come out of UNC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> I know that, but where did he become a player that you would even consider - with the Nets. I also have a feeling you'd be in the minority when it came to suggesting him.
> 
> 
> 
> You want Rasheed representing the USA? :laugh:


What is wrong with Rasheed representing the USA? Is he not American?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> What is wrong with Rasheed representing the USA?


I don't want that hothead representing me


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> I don't want that hothead representing me


I think they need his passion. At least you know he cares about the game. Way better option than Moore. His skills would be golden on that team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Refer to the thread entitled JJ Barea is suspended for two games.In FIBA that's what you get every time you go Rasheed on the refs...Or they can just send you home if they want.There's no real point to putting someone on the team if they will only yap their way off it.

You guys are confusing what other teams need with what we need.Other teams might like to spot up their bigs outside...That's their thing.Good for them.We can do that if we want...Or we can just put guys on the team who can hit treys.We're more interested in just dunking the ball on the other team,because we can play it that way.We can do whatever we want because we have that luxury.

If they want a big man to do it they have Battier and Bosh who can both hit jumpers.They are both very good all around players and if anyone else makes the team they'll be good players who can do more than hit a 15 foot jumper.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't think Rasheed has ever even been asked to participate on the national team. Kind of a shame because I think he would fill the only glaring hole on the team. Not outside shooting from a big man, but low post physicality on defense. Guys like Dwight, Amare, and Chandler block shots and can attack the rim - but the only worry I really have about this team is there toughness in the paint on defense. None of them are really willing to mix it up physically. If Team USA loses a game in this tournament, it will be for this reason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MLKG said:


> I don't think Rasheed has ever even been asked to participate on the national team. Kind of a shame because I think he would fill the only glaring hole on the team. Not outside shooting from a big man, but low post physicality on defense. Guys like Dwight, Amare, and Chandler block shots and can attack the rim - but the only worry I really have about this team is there toughness in the paint on defense. None of them are really willing to mix it up physically. If Team USA loses a game in this tournament, it will be for this reason.


Sheed is one of the better post defenders in the league, he can play with his back to the basket AND step out for a three. I think that of the Piston's players, he's the best one on the team. 

Chauncey looked terrible against Mexico, he kept making bad decision after bad decision. I think he's fallen in love with the concept of him being "Mr. Big Shot" and keeps jacking up shots and making late entry passes. He's lucky Stoudemire and Howard are the ones catching the ball almost past the hoop and have the strength to put it up and in. 

Prince won't be on the Beijing team pure and simple.


----------

